# NEWBIE QUESTIONS regarding voltsporsche and other "drop in" kits!



## houseoffubar (Nov 18, 2007)

Chris, I've heard that some of Electric Auto motive's claims are pretty inflated, and their delivery times get pretty excessive. I should also mention that most people seem pleased when they do finally receive their install kits.
914's are sure nice, and light too, but rare, especially in decent shape.
40 miles at 65-70mph is a pretty good workout for most conversions, without a charge at work, but possible for sure. You really want to build to make it 60-70mi. to ensure 40mi. without running your batteries too low, and avoid stressing the whole way, about them getting low.
For your best results find a car that can have the highest possible battery weight to vehicle weight ratio. The 914 is good for this. I don't know about the Fiero, but I suspect it isn't too bad. Some people have good luck with small pick up's, but you will have to make some aerodynamic improvments considering the speed you would like to travel.
Check the Wiki for the donor vehicle list. It has the vehicle weights, and years listed.
If you know some data not listed, please add it to the Wiki. Thanks, Eric


----------



## barbnpop (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Eric! 
Thanks for the info. Sheri from Electro-automotive wrote me back (I had emailed them,) and said the Fiero is not a good choice because it is heavy. I'll have to look at the Wiki as you suggested and figure it out. Any other input from anyone who has done a small 2 seater? What about the older Toyota MR2's?
Thanks again!
Chris


----------



## Greenflight (Sep 13, 2007)

I don't why EA doesn't like Fieros. There's a LOT of very successful Fiero conversions- check out this page: http://www.austinev.org/evalbum/type/PONT


----------



## barbnpop (Nov 29, 2007)

I see (according to the Wiki donor car selection chart) that the Honda CRX is VERY light at 1713 lbs. It does not show the Fiero weight though. Does anybody know what the stock weight of a Fiero is? Also, the Honda CRX mentions a HF model. What is the HF? What years were they made? Would any year or CRX model be better than another for an EV conversion, and if so, why? There almost no Fieros around the buffalo area either, minus a few pieces of junk and/or automatics. I want a light platform to start with! 
Thanks again Guys!
Respectfully,
Chris


----------



## mattW (Sep 14, 2007)

The HF is the 'High Fuel-Efficiency' model, Honda originally made the CRX for FE but it was loved by performance guys too so they made more powerful ones. The HF is just a stripped down version with a smaller motor and both of those things get removed anyway for an EV conversion so any CRX will do. Just remember to tell the people you order your motor off that its a Honda, the drive shafts and motors spin the opposite way to almost every other car so the brushes need to be adjusted. CRX is 88-91 i think, you could try a civic as well if you can't find a CRX. I'm planning to use either of those for my conversion or perhaps a Suzuki Swift (Geo Metro).


----------



## John (Sep 11, 2007)

Honda seems to keep their GVWR figures pretty quiet. It's a bit hard to find that info for the CRX but without it you won’t know what your allowable payload is. It might be a fair assumption to use the GVWR from a similar year Civic as the CRX is basically built on a shortened Civic floor pan. The CRX definitely ticks a lot of the right boxes for me for an EV conversion. Small, light, aerodynamic, cheap, and appropriately scaled transportation.


----------



## Cornelius (Sep 15, 2007)

Canadian Electric Vehicles has some kits. They also sell individual parts from their kits. I purchased one of their transmission adapters for my S-10. The Advanced DC motor just bolted on to the adapter. Then the adapter fit the transmission perfectly. Very nice quality. Randy at Canadian EV was very helpful, and nice to deal with.

http://www.canev.com/


----------



## Mannyman (Jul 26, 2007)

I know people who won't deal with the company (Electric Automotive) because of the service, and I've read many positive reviews as to the products.
If I didn't want to learn to weld, measure, and make my conversion unique, I would have gone with them, if they agreed to a money back guarantee if not delivered within 2 weeks of promised ship date; or some kind of discount that gets bigger the later they are on delivery...

Toyota MR2:























http://evorbust.blogspot.com/2007/11/some-local-electric-vehicles-both-live.html

Plus you may want to consider a Miata.


----------

